# White or Yellow beeswax?



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm making some cutting boards and want to try and make my own mix of beeswax and mineral oil. I found the mineral oil for $8 for 32 ozs. I also found the beeswax at Joann's for $15 a pound minus 40% with a coupon. Thing is they had both yellow and white beeswax.

So what do you guys use? I know it probably doesn't matter, but is there a difference in the color or something?

Also, I was at Home depot and ask the worker if they carried beeswax and he said "the only beeswax we have is the wax rings for toilets! I said "No sh#t! LOL

Can you imagine using a toilet ring to finish a cutting board? haha


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I keep a johnny ring in my toolbox when I am trimming out houses. It's great for waxing screws so they drive easily.

I use yellow beeswax that has been filtered. I get it from a local apiary for $8 per one pound block.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I use white beeswax.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

My understanding is that white bees wax is just yellow wax that has been filtered to remove the impurities. If it makes a difference in the look of the finish or not, I do not know. Sorry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing as James


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

i use yellow bees wax because it is ez to get. you can buy a pint of mineral oil for $ 1.75 at dollar store.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Kevin: WOW-$8.00 for a bottle of mineral oil? WOW!!!! Sorry. They must have seen you coming. +1 on what Jerry said. $1.75-2.00 tops at a dollar general store. For $8, they should of given you the whole case. And when you run out of cutting boards to do, you can always put some on your head, and use it for " hair oil" lol lol. Sorry-- I just had to throw that in!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the dollar store.
I will for sure check that out.


----------



## OwlBreck (Jun 17, 2019)

Mineral oil isn't bad because you can find it a lot cheaper. 
Just keep in mind even though it says MINERAL oil it is mostly petroleum-based and not natural.
Just something to keep in mind since you will be using it on a cutting board for FOOD.

~ Try this SALVE recipe…..

Ingredients
½ cup beeswax (find it here - pastilles are easiest to work with)
½ cup coconut oil (find it here)
1 teaspoon lemon essential oil (find pure lemon EO here)
Directions
Melt the wax and coconut oil together in a short glass jar.
Allow to cool and add the lemon essential oil. Stir thoroughly to combine.
Cool completely and test the consistency. It should be like a paste. If it it too soft, melt it down and add more beeswax. If it is too hard, add more coconut oil.
Note: This recipe can vary as all beeswax is different and contains different moisture levels. It is very easy to adjust to your liking. Just melt it down and adjust it to your preferences.


 https://www.diynatural.com/wood-finishes-natural/ *


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

That is a cool recipe Owlbreck, Thanks
jon


----------

